# Good Book or Good Movie



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

So! which do you prefer? 
Reading a good book or watching a good movie? And why?

I personally prefer reading a good book because they last long, I can read at my own convenience and a book makes a bigger impact that a movie.....


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would say a good book.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

A good book. They allow me to use my imagination to visualise what's happening.
They also tend to be much more enjoyable for me, than movies.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Often the book, which is why I haven't seen the Bourne series yet, or several others.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

A good movie. I mean I've read some really good books, but I'm more for visual.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Both, but I voted a good movie.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

I voted Good Book only because I get more out of rereading a masterpiece than out of rewatching one. Movies are good for me once---maybe three times if it's Tarantino---whereas I have books I've been constantly rereading every six months for the past six years.


----------



## Himu (Apr 16, 2010)

Comparing apples to oranges.

The criteria for a delectable book is different from a delectable movie. A good book stimulates you in different ways than a good movie. Even the way they leave you breathless is different.

Having said that,_ in general_, i find a book more appealing than a good movie, maybe because the book is more an active pleasure whereas the film is a passive pursuit.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

a good book. In a good book ,the characters and plot are well developed. You also have the depth of the vocabulary.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

I'd have to go with movie on this one. It's not that I hate reading, but I'm just really slow at reading and it takes forever for me to read a novel and get everything out of it. I do agree with a lot of the positives of reading though. I guess I'm just lazy XD.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I prefer a good book. There's much more enjoyment to be had from one.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I picked a good book because I would rather increase my grammar, diction, and be able to paint the imagery in my mind as I continue onto the next page.


----------



## lachihuahua (Jul 30, 2010)

First the book, then the movie (if there is one). I like to compare my internal images to those created by the actors, director and producers. (nn)


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

A good movie allows for a couple of hours of inactivity accepting the director's interpretation while a book allows for many more hours of imagination, and can be enjoyed in bed, on a lunchbreak or train journey or taken outside on a nice day. No contest :happy:


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

I love books, mostly nonfiction, but I don't do as much reading anymore. I like to spend my entertainment time drawing, painting, practicing mandolin and working on my clay projects. I can rent or go to a good movie with my better half and I keep a book beside my bed for some night reading.


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles (Aug 22, 2010)

Good movies tend to derive from good books


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I voted book, although I do get alot of enjoyment from both.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Good movie. I simply enjoy cinema.*


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Good book because I can carry it with me wherever I go. I can read it when I'm out or waiting for an appointment, etc. and still not have to be in the real world. 

It's hard for me to buckle down and watch a movie.


----------



## dizzy_spells (Oct 23, 2010)

Generally, a good book. But I love movies too. It just depends on the mood I'm in.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree with "Comparing apples to oranges."


pinkrasputin said:


> Good book because I can carry it with me wherever I go. I can read it when I'm out or waiting for an appointment, etc. and still not have to be in the real world.
> 
> It's hard for me to buckle down and watch a movie.


Nowadays you can get DVD players with screen and battery at under USD100.:shocked:
You can also download a movie on your laptop and bring it along.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Good movie because I'm lazy.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

If you are talking about the same story book or movie, the book is better because your fantasy is going to make it way more vast and fit it to your own beliefs and expectations. A movie could betray those because it would limit your imagination and make it adjust to the one of someone else.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Good book! I'm very much a reader and one of the few benefits about my current job is that it allows me plenty of time to read.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

Good movie tbh

Good movies wade through the fluff and and are good at delivering the crux of a story. Movies by their nature have tighter, more cohesive narratives. And I'm more of a visual person in general. Also- I'm done with a movie in an evening. Depending on how busy I am, books can take weeks to read, and by then the initial interest can wane. That being said I'm much more satisfied from a really good book than an OK movie. 

In cases of adaptations, it really depends. What I've noticed with adaptations is if the movie is based on a novel that was not well known, generally the movie is better / the more recognized "version" (e.g. Jaws, Jurassic Park, The Godfather). In these cases the book... is not always better. If the novel is already a bestseller and especially if it's a series (e.g. Harry Potter or any popular YA/fantasy vehicle that got adaptations in the 2000s) then I probably prefer the novel. Good movies can be made from best-sellers/series but trying to condense everything that everyone loved about the novel into 2 hours is bound to leave many dissatisfied. Novels with smaller/non-existent fanbases won't have this problem needless to say. Probably why novels, especially book series, are being made into TV series nowadays rather than films. And then you have Kubrick adaptations in which both the movie and source material are more or less equally popular/well-received, but have many differences between them. So it really is apples and oranges with these.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Voted *neither*.

1st place - Netflix/Acorn TV/Amazon Prime/YouTubes/Xfinity shows/series, Computer surfing, Radio (Fm/AM/Repeater/Scanner)
2nd place - Books
3rd place - Movies


----------



## Lunescope (Jan 26, 2018)

A good book, because I'm not much of a movie person as I am a book lover. Also because I lose focus easily if I'm watching something because it's like I need to picture/daydream inside my mind while watching a movie that I'll miss things, and I do that while reading but it's easy for me to re-read a page and take my time.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Movies. I like reading and have been trying to do it more, but I get extremely antsy after about 10-15 minutes. Have had success in pulling up ambient sound effects or music on Youtube that fit with what I'm reading. If there's a scene on a beach, I'll pull up ambient ocean noises.

Agree with the previous "apples and oranges" comments. Every form of media have their own advantages and disadvantages for telling a story. That being said, I am the most consistently impressed with TV series.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I only read text books and literature
when I watch a movie I only want to be entertained


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Book


----------

